# Baby goat probs



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey guys I have a 5 week old baby goat. Today he's been acting "off" he's been laying down a lot more than usual. He eats and everything still. He was grazing earlier and after a bit he laid down then ate while he laid down. He usually never does this! I'm thinkin bout dewormer for right now.. How much ivermectin should I give a 5 week old pygmy?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I would start with probios and Vit B complex subQ injection - take a temp


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

There is no telling what is wrong here. I hate to say. Is he dam raised? Some of my older kids get so loaded up with their mothers milk and/or grower pellets that they get lazy at certain times of day. I've panicked and shook them before because the are sleeping so sound they look dead. 

For sure take his temperature.
Coccidia can make them feel icky and lethargic. Does he stand sort of hunched?
Ideally, you would get a fecal done on this kid. He might need wormed, but you could be missing something important if you just gave him some ivermec and called it good.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah he just stands kinda still and he looks like he doesn't feel good:/ I'm gonna worm him tonight and see how he's doin by mornin. Please pray for the lil guy!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

How much ivermectin should I give?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Chances are he does not have worms at this age. Cocci maybe. Get a fecal to include that before proceeding.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I also think you should start by getting his temp and giving b complex.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have b complex and my vet isn't open this late:/


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Doesn't look like he has diarrhea or anything though:/


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I have several other baby goats wouldn't they have gotten it to?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've found that goat kids don't always get diarrhea even with coccidiosis. Yes, sometimes one kid can get it where others don't. Also, some kids are better resistant to the coccidia. All goats have some coccidia in them.

Have you taken his temperature yet?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Man I forgot to take temp!:/ he seems a lot better today! I'm still gonna take temp tomorrow and keep a good eye on him.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay so he isn't laying down a lot anymore and he is eating but when he eats it's just slower than usual he does stand a lil haunched. Should I start treating for cocci? If so I have dimethox on hand I just need to know how the doses and how often.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1cc per 5 lbs day 1. 1cc per 10 lbs days 2-5.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay I'll start treating him for coccidia today. I'll get his temp later and let y'all know


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Also do I give dimethox orally?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Also checked his temp and it's 105.2!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

That's too high of a temp. Could be pneumonia. I usually call my vet at this point to get meds. Sometimes she gives Baytril, Draxxin, Zantrac...depending on their symptoms. Those are all prescription.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Also, Banamine for bringing the fever down.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

His fever has come down a few hours ago it was 104 I need to check it again


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

That's still high. Temp should be between 101.5 and 103.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

That temp is not good. It sounds like he may have an infection. What antibiotics do you have?
I would start him on antibiotics as soon as possible.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok his temp that day ended up being 102. He seems like he is better but he isn't really interested in hay:/ he eats grain and grass fine but hay barely any:/


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you have vitamin b complex injectable? They don't overdose on it, the excess is peed out, so go ahead and give a big SQ shot of that. 

What are you feeding this baby? How much do they weigh?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have any vit b complex. And I say he ways 6 or 7 pounds he's rather tiny.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

*weighs


----------

